# So long Photobucket



## bykfixer (Jun 30, 2017)

Tonight I got an email saying my share ability from photobucket was diasbled until I upgraded. Well my first thought was ransomware. 

Later I read a post saying my pix were gone. But I could see them. Whut-thuh?!?...
Later I saw a "upgrade your account" icon where pix had been. Alright, cool I'll give them their little $4/month since numerous how to's and lots of info has been shared here and my favorite car site. The photos helped tell the story or showed details.

They want $39.95/month or $399.95/ year to share pictures with 3rd parties. 

I sincerely appologize to this community but I'm not going to pay $40/mth or $400/yr to share photos. As I get a chance I will replace some photos. Threads like "restore vintage flashlights" depend on them and once I figure out how to replace them I will.

Sorry.


----------



## Ozythemandias (Jun 30, 2017)

Photobucket is about as much of a relic as the flashlights you treasure  

Check Imgur, I greatly prefer it.


----------



## Johnnyh (Jun 30, 2017)

Highway robbery! Might not be "ransomware" per se but it is corporate sponsorship of it! Don't apologize, who could be expected to shell out $40 per month? If you or anyone here finds a service to use, I will dump photobucket in a heartbeat just based on this! I'm going to start researching...


----------



## Modernflame (Jun 30, 2017)

Photobucket is congested with advertising traffic anyway. Too slow. I won't be uploading anything else now that I know about the fee structure.


----------



## bykfixer (Jun 30, 2017)

Johnnyh said:


> Highway robbery! Might not be "ransomware" per se but it is corporate sponsorship of it! Don't apologize, who could be expected to shell out $40 per month? If you or anyone here finds a service to use, I will dump photobucket in a heartbeat just based on this! I'm going to start researching...



Lots, n lots, n lots of peoples photos are now being held hostage. I just looked at a few epic threads and...
Gone!! Photos are now replaced with a banner stating they have to upgrade. 
(Edit: where those icons are you can double click on a mobile or right click to see them at the pb site itself so it aint like they are gone... just not visible on the post. End edit)
(Edit 2; in their infinite wisdom the right click/double click thing is now blocked with a ad. End edit)
Unbelievable. 

Tiny Pic is cool but...
They are owned by photobucket.


----------



## feedramp (Jun 30, 2017)

*Heads-Up if you use Photobucket*

If you use Photobucket, images in your posts may look like this:







Don't know why this started happening, but noticed it in:
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?273724-Surefire-P60-fitment-in-Solarforce-L2


----------



## markr6 (Jun 30, 2017)

*Re: Heads-Up if you use Photobucket*

I heard something about them charging something like $399/year!

This happened to me with Dropbox, but at least they gave me months worth of warning.

Regardless, this TOTALLY SCREWS forums. Given the Surefire P60 example above, Kestrel's photos that were there for 7+ years are now gone. No way to go back and edit it with an updated link if they were even rehosted elsewhere. Well, being an Admin maybe he could edit  But that's besides the point.


----------



## peter yetman (Jun 30, 2017)

*Re: Heads-Up if you use Photobucket*

More about this here...

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?435639-So-long-Photobucket&p=5110661#post5110661

P


----------



## richbuff (Jun 30, 2017)

I absolutely despise most photo hosting and file sharing sites. The trick is to find one that is not a bottom feeder.


----------



## nbp (Jun 30, 2017)

Great, first Imageshack and now Photobucket. Pretty soon every pic I've ever posted on this site will be a broken link. Huge thumbsdown. Most likely whatever free service we all switch to next will go this route before long too. Can't be the only one not making money!


----------



## Alone In The Dark (Jun 30, 2017)

So many threads on so many forums have been destroyed...


----------



## vadimax (Jun 30, 2017)

Greedy *******s. I use https://postimage.io/ for free.


----------



## bykfixer (Jul 1, 2017)

Alone In The Dark said:


> So many threads on so many forums have been destroyed...



That's why I was so upset. The information highway is now littered with potholes. I'm ok with some of my work being altered. I just feel bad that so many hobbyists work has been obliterated. I've always admired that with just about any question you have on 'how to' somebody somewhere has taken the time out of their schedule to write down instructions for the use by the rest of us. Sadly too many of us relied on image hosting sites to chronicle a lot of the details. 

Now that you-tube rules it's just a matter of time there too ....
Stay tuned folks because this is just the beginning. 

The thing that struck me is that hardly anybody is talking about it (yet).


----------



## FRITZHID (Jul 1, 2017)

I've always been against image hosting over direct posting. Hopefully it will become affordable for everyone to just pay images directly to the forums rather than needing a hosting site.


----------



## Modernflame (Jul 1, 2017)

View attachment 5838
View attachment 5839


I'm not a computer guy, but I recently noticed the option to add photos directly from the computer, without the agency of the third party photo site. However, I can't get them oriented correctly and they don't display inline. Does anyone know why we can't just copy and paste photos here like an email?


----------



## LiftdT4R (Jul 1, 2017)

There is a little bit of a workaround when viewing old threads here and elsewhere.

You can always right click on the image and hit open in new tab. The image will display albeit with Photobuckets ads all around it.

I've been using the bucket since 2006 and I had many articles on Toyota and International truck repairs as well as old 80s 2 smoker Yamahas. Shame that this will be difficult to navigate as well as tons and tons of other info out there too. Best we can hope for is that Photobucket reverses course.


----------



## noboneshotdog (Jul 1, 2017)

Are you still able to retrieve your photos or are they all held captive by Photobucket?

If they are held captive I would probably consider paying for the first month getting your photos back then canceling.


----------



## bykfixer (Jul 1, 2017)

noboneshotdog said:


> Are you still able to retrieve your photos or are they all held captive by Photobucket?
> 
> If they are held captive I would probably consider paying for the first month getting your photos back then canceling.



Your "folders" are still intact at photobucket like always. It's just they now have blocked a few million links to the 'img' attachments at forums. 

What they were after Lift'd is for folks to click on stuff that directed traffic to their ad riddled site. But folks posting everything in a manner that did not lead to traffic back to them. The right click thing you cite plays right into that ploy. It's nice to have that option, which after you told me that option was available I restored my account. Otherwise after 48 hours (after cancelling my account) those pictures would be gone completely. For now folks can at least view them albeit with ads galore all flashing about and pop-ups interupting your work flow. 

I'm exploring other options but when reading the fine print I see many state (paraphrasing) if you use links that do not direct traffic back to them (as in advertisers do not see uptick in sales from advertizing at those sites) they may ban you or block your links. 

It's all about ad dollars, google analytics and crawlers snooping about. A closed site like CPF stops the flow. In part that is one reason we deal with those log jams. Snoopers and crawlers are like sand in the desert these days. 

When you go to open type sites that show ads for stuff you shopped for at Sears or Amazon they are part of the flow. I've seen some of my photos from photobucket img links in google searches that I had posted at those type of forums. They were largely 'logo' related where crawlers were used to show pix of clothing items I had posted. Honda apparel I posted could be seen in image searches in google. (I thwarted them by reversing the photos thereby reversing logos so crawlers got confused, deleting the former photobucket link and replacing it with the reversed one). Sites like CPF block the crawlers. If you go to an open site for example and post an image of a SureFire'd logo'd item chances are good you will see your photo in google image searches for SureFire logos. 

So when you click on something here and it takes a while to load, please bare in mind you are in a private little oasis in the world of crawler laden internet desert. Take the time waiting to imagine all of your privacy is intact as the millions of bits of data are surrounded by a protective wall that is under constant assault. 

Maybe photobucket blocking the pix has done us a favor. If folks stop using photobucket to post images, perhaps less crawlers are trying to break into our little utopia.


----------



## peter yetman (Jul 1, 2017)

LiftdT4R said:


> You can always right click on the image and hit open in new tab. The image will display albeit with Photobuckets ads all around it.



On my Mac if I Control Click on the PB box and select View Image, it shows the image as normal on the PB site. Then when I go back to the CPF thread it shows as normal too, Bizarre!
P


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jul 2, 2017)

I seem to be doing OK with Flickr. This service is owned by Yahoo, which is now owned by Verizon. Who knows if Verizon will try to monetize it the way Photobucket did, although I have to see that Photobucket seems just greedy.


----------



## Got Lumens? (Jul 2, 2017)

Wow.
I'm being used by them also. 
I got hooked way back in the beginning when they used to display signs 
that they were a file/photo "Hosting" company. Emphasis on _were_.
What got me originally hooked was their "Original" thumbnail option.
You click it and your full size photo got served in a browser window.
Oh by the way, some of the original postings still function though, 
grandfathered per say. You are paying for hosting, not just storage. 
Then they completely shutdown that function. Then they took away monthly 
payments and demanded you pay for the whole year up front. Then they forced 
me to buy storage I did not need to rid ads while working online. 
NOw this charade. The whole time barraging me with fancy photo products and 
services I do not need. Did I mention ad's :naughty:.

I'm currently looking into migrating everything. 

Or is that Migraining everthing :thinking:


----------



## bykfixer (Jul 2, 2017)

It seems like imgur is popular these days. Well if you have an account there and you want to post images here it's not hard.
Now I use a mobile app like I did with photobucket before so what I'm going to say next is android based but any other form of obtaining the direct link will work. 

Many times you see this:
http://i.imgur.com/dYafSa9.jpg
A simple click on that link takes you to the photo. 

Now me? I'm a tin hat wearer and don't dig on blindly clicking links. 
First I downloaded a photo to imgur. While viewing said uploaded photo I long press and see a choice of "share direct link" which is what I posted above. 
But after learning how to turn my mp3 ringtones to my iphone by changing a few letters I thought "hmmmm" can we do that on forums?"

When I pasted the link to this post I added (IMG tags) at each end of the address.
Note if you hit save using the link before adding IMG or decide to turn a previously saved link from a "viewer has to click to view" into a "view in the post" you just remove the (url) at each end and replace with the IMG thing. 






There ya go!!

Now I have it on good authority that a member here is working on an app the migrate posts with photo bucket links to posts with imgur links using a copy/paste split screen type of deal. You must move your pix to imgur first. Then, when you copy your old photobucket riddled post on the left screen to the right screen it somehow populates that entire post and changes the links to the ones you have moved to imgur. 

I've seen screen shots of it but don't know the details yet. It's certainly got promise to swap stuff in an entire post instead of one photo at a time.


----------



## archimedes (Jul 2, 2017)

Your photo doesn't display properly in the CPF app, byk ....


----------



## Ozythemandias (Jul 2, 2017)

Works for me


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Jul 2, 2017)

Another valuable thread from bykfixer! 

So sad to see a company do this to people sharing knowledge.


----------



## archimedes (Jul 2, 2017)

Just fixed your post, byk, by removing the "empty" IMG tags ....


----------



## ven (Jul 2, 2017)

Its beyond infuriating Mike, boils my p..... tbh. I dont know if there are any kind of laws or action that will end up down the line. Other forums have issues and also created similar threads from what i have come across(maybe 2 as i dont frequent many). Now touch wood my pics are still OK so far, i do pay monthly for 20gb and have done for a few years. However that is where it stops, no more and would have to be inconvenienced by using an unfamiliar host. I have tried imgur but cant get on with it so far, this could be me though and not looking more into it.

In the past 12m i have sent several to the point emails to bucket, venting my frustration with adverts, unable to upload from phone to certain sites(here). Its gone very glitchy and who ever has taken over with this stupid idea needs removing asap. This will be the downfall, as pretty much most will simply move to other pic hosts. Only trouble is.............well they try something similar down the line!
Its nothing short of disgraceful ..............The amount of forums that will be ruined is crazy and it should not be allowed. There should be some kind of protection for web sites/forums and users.


----------



## bykfixer (Jul 2, 2017)

archimedes said:


> Your photo doesn't display properly in the CPF app, byk ....



There's a CPF app? 
Eh, just kidding. Thanks for cleaning up that little pile of img tags I left. 



KITROBASKIN said:


> Another valuable thread from bykfixer!
> 
> So sad to see a company do this to people sharing knowledge.



Thanks. Just trying to give back. 

Hey Ven,
For months people had been saying imgur this and imgur that... all I could see was a cutesie photo page where people post their cutesie stuff hoping others would like it. Kinda like a cross between facebook and instagram. Where's the value in that, I pondered. But then the folks at the bucket did their, eh-hem... "policy change" and suddenly imgur use curiosity moved near the front of my list of things to do before going to sleep on Friday. 
Now between being lead guy on my current work assigment, the milepost thing, and a few other tasks in life that ended up late Saturday night as I was geeking out on combonations of caffinated beverages and gatorade flavors. After doing the post that Archi cleaned up I finally crashed out. 

Now if you use a smart phone install the imgur app like the photobucket app. When you want to share a photo you do it just like you did to pb only use the imgur app. Load the pic, then view it. Long press to get your share link and add the img tags to the link before hitting save at your post. Takes a little getting used to, but after doing a few it becomes a natural process. 

Now apparently imgur does not want to become the next photobucket where their servers are largely storing pix sent to 3rd party hosts. So if this idea catches on we may see this happen again. 

Many photobucket subscribers have been unaffected. And I wouldn't mind pony-ing up a bit of coin to share in their cost. But in my case I was only 8% into the capacity of the so-called free service but nearly 100% of my libraries were linked to a forum post somewhere. It was why I joined them to begin with. Not being alone in that it seems as though those of us who largely linked our little libraries to forums must've gained attention to somebody in accounting or something. But to tell me I have to use their half-a-terabyte feature to share with 3rd parties was uncool in my view. 

My little how to above was not meant to cause a mass exodus over to imgur. Not by any means. Matter of fact massive influx of 3rd party links may lead to them pulling a gestapo move later. It was just meant to give an idea of how we can keep posting informative photos until the mess created by the photobucket change gets sorted out so we can continue to enjoy each others posts and articles. 

Tiny pic is another alternative where you manually load a few pix at a time and copy/paste a link they provide. That one or similar may be a long term type of solution, where the intent is to provide storage of items used on 3rd party hosts.


----------



## ven (Jul 2, 2017)

Thanks for the info, yes have the app already but not really spent any time with it. iirc, the reason i decided on imgur was down the the bucket app/forums and adverts . Will be waiting and see what happens.............i must have well over 12gb of pics stored. Too many to go through and rescue anyway.


----------



## bykfixer (Jul 2, 2017)

ven said:


> Thanks for the info, yes have the app already but not really spent any time with it. iirc, the reason i decided on imgur was down the the bucket app/forums and adverts . Will be waiting and see what happens.............i must have well over 12gb of pics stored. Too many to go through and rescue anyway.



I was only at about 800 mb as everything I sent was reduced to 640 or 800 res first. 

Glad to hear you (and others) have not been affected.


----------



## bykfixer (Jul 2, 2017)

*Re: Heads-Up if you use Photobucket*

Geeker nightmare come true. 

The pix are still intact. Just blocked from our view. A click and "open in new tab" reveals them at the pb site.


----------



## Got Lumens? (Jul 2, 2017)

I'm already testing this in a work environment and really like it.
Personal accounts are $99/yr or $15/Mo. and ya get 1TB of space.

Dropbox

This is more than just photo hosting however, it works. No aggravation
or ads, just file hosting, sharing, and linking. You have full control
of how files are served. Albums/Folder sharing is available in multi-user
version, but only to designated users. This also allows You to use it across 
all platforms with internet access. 

This is for the serious poster, less expensive services are out there for the 
casual poster. I'm tired of having end user agreements changed, services 
discontinued, new rate structures, and the like crop up and leave You there
with years of work and hours of posts You can not maintain because of
someone else's greed or thought they know what better for you than you do.


----------



## gunga (Jul 2, 2017)

So you can use drop box to host photos? I have a free account. Might need to upgrade or get imgur. My reviews are hosed now due to photo bucket.


----------



## Str8stroke (Jul 2, 2017)

Yea, I can't stand pb either. I can't really complain, as it is and or has been "free" so far. I only use to post in forums. At one point, it claimed I had more Free space, but wouldn't let me use it. So I just opened another one. Then they started the Ad assault. After reading here about Ad Blocker several times, I installed it. Man, wish I had done that a LONG time ago. That Ad Blocker is a life saver if you ever click on PB or the like. It blocks something like 40 ads not to mention speeds things up tremendously. If you have Ad Blocker on, and click Daily Mail, it will block something like 34 ads! Pretty impressive.
So bottom line, install Ad Blocker no matter what you use.


----------



## bykfixer (Jul 2, 2017)

To those of us who aren't familiar with "link tags" here is a photo of a written example. 
Actually writing examples into a post don't play nice with the format of this board. 
So as an attempt to help a few....





If you post the top link directly it will provide a link to the photo at imgur. 

Later if you go to edit your post you will see 'url tags' at each end. No biggy if you liked it as a link and not a photo that shows in the post. But...

If you want it to show up in the post as a photo and not a link you add ''img tags' at each end. If you want to change from a clickable link to a photo that shows during your edit of a saved post you remove the 'url tags' and insert 'img tags' at each end. 

And here's a picture as an example...

http://i.imgur.com/yZt864v.jpg

Or...


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jul 2, 2017)

One of the options I really like using on imgur is that I have a separate place for my images, the ones I want to save and be able to access over and over, or I can post and share pictures in the general pool. 

~ Chance


----------



## bykfixer (Jul 3, 2017)

I like that too CG. For kix n giggles I posted a cover shot from an ancient bmx magazine of a guy in full racing attire of the day doing a handstand on his Skyway mag wheeled bike. 
In minutes it had 66 views and a upvote. 
But after that I thought "holy cow, how many folks are now trying to hack into my stuff now?"... me being the tin hat wearer type and all. lol (and Coast to Coast listener)...


----------



## Woods Walker (Jul 3, 2017)

So far I have not been effected. I use the IMG thing. To be honest the only reason I use and pay for Photobucket is to share photos with you'll. It is slow and worthless otherwise for my needs. In fact it really sucks and tends to not work. I hate the stupid cat photo they put up when once again it's off line or how slow it is. Also advertisements asking me to pay extra to not see their advertisement to pay extra. I think they're doomed and gotta find another option. If my photos do become broken linked because of them lots of threads on multiple boards will have holes the size of Texas.


----------



## rookiedaddy (Jul 3, 2017)

My account is affected too. Created a small utility to help migrate the pb links embedded in my forum posts to either imgur.com or ImageShack.





now slowly migrating away from PB... as of v1.0.3, it now supports migrating my posts in BLF, CPF and TFF. Now, just hope I can still find all my photos from my local drive to be uploaded to imgur or ImageShack.:mecry:
this utility is to address the tedious process of identifying those hashed filename from imgur or ImageShack. Unlike photobucket, imgur (and imageshack, etc.) do not use our original filename when linking to the file. For example, when I upload the file named "S1RvsH1RvsH102.jpg" to PB, I get a link like "http://i575.photobucket.com/albums/ss200/rookiedaddy/Flashlights/Olight/H1R/Photos/S1RvsH1RvsH102.jpg" from PB where the original filename is intact. But when I upload to imgur, imgur gives me a link like "http://i.imgur.com/ydb5bRs.jpg" where the filename is hashed and original filename is preserved (luckily) as one of the file properties.

this makes updating our posts in forum very tedious. So the utility's purpose is to look at photobucket's filename and do a lookup to user's imgur image from a local repository and try to find a match from the file property and replace it with imgur's link.

following is a flowchart of how the utility work...


----------



## bykfixer (Jul 3, 2017)

^^ Bravo!!! 
Thank you. Big help to those wantin and willing to migrate.


----------



## Essexman (Jul 3, 2017)

Photobucket, what on earth are you doing. You have made massive holes in forums everywhere. What kind of business plan is that, make your core users hate you. 

Every photo I've ever posted on any forum is from photobucket.

Tutorials wrecked, examples of work gone, so much information gone. 

I'm trying hard not to swear.


----------



## Got Lumens? (Jul 3, 2017)

Just a helpful tip

When posting a photo,

Use the "Insert Image"




button at the top right of the posting window.
Not sure on Tapa Talk though.

Paste the actual url to the hosted image. Ex. "www.host.com/user2345/flashlight257.jpg"
Unless You are a veteran vBulletin forum message editor coder, it's easier to let the software put
the correct img and url tags in your post.


----------



## bykfixer (Jul 3, 2017)

Got Lumens? said:


> Just a helpful tip
> 
> When posting a photo,
> 
> ...



Good lookin' out bro.

To add to that: when you go that route.




This is what works on my android mobile device. When I leave the box checked I get a "file too big" notification even though it was shrank to 800x6xx res


----------



## rookiedaddy (Jul 3, 2017)

photobucket been litter with ads upon ads, it sometimes freezes the javascripts behind as layers upon layers of ads racing against each other to pop up to grab our attentions. Was tempted to subscribe, but back-down when I started to receive many emails pushing for subscriptions...

and now thanks to the policy change, this is the push I needed to move on. I subscribed to ImageShack (I took the 50% discount offer) and signup an account with imgur.com. Still in the process of moving most of my photos that I have the original backup to the new host, slowly but surely.

I share my posts to a few forums, CPF, BLF and TFF, CPF and TFF both uses bbcode, while BLF seems to go the plain HTML route. So in order to save time migrating my picture posts, I created the utility to help me with the process...

Here is a PDF document for the tool ==> *See buttom of this post for an updated version 1.0.4...*

Flowchart of the design (it's in the document as well):
See previous post for main program flow... here is the saving imgur or ImageShack repository to local storage flow:




as explained in my earlier post, the tool is to address the different way of how imgur, ImageShack (and apparently many other image hosts) store the file as hashed id compare to photobucket and help semi-automate updating my forum posts. it will not work if the image host does not keep the original filename somewhere, in this case, imgur and ImageShack does and the original filename as one of the file property. it is with this information that the tool can compare and update the photobucket link to imgur/ImageShack link.

If you think the tool can assist you in migrating forum posts with photobucket links to imgur/ImageShack after reading the document and you are interested, below is a dropbox link to the latest v1.0.3 version. It's a Windows Desktop application written in C# and requires .Net Framework 4.5 installed.

But before you download, please read the disclaimer below and be advised that you should run this tool in a sandbox environment (virtual machine) to test if it helps. Do keep your anti-malware and OS up-to-date and scan for malware. With the rampant of malware (viruses, worms, ransomwares, etc.) on the Internet nowadays, one can never be too careful. Also read the manual for the imgur requirements as you need to register a security token for the tool to access your imgur account to download your image properties. ImageShack do not have such requirement tho... 

*DISCLAIMER*
YOU agree to indemnify, defend and hold harmless "MigrateFromPB" application creator
and its affiliates, officers, agents, partners, employees, licensors, representatives
and third party providers from and against any liability, loss, injury (including injuries
resulting in death), demand, action, cost, expense, or claim of any kind, including but
not limited to attorneys' fees, relating in any way to your use of the "MigrateFromPB"
application. Meaning that no claim relating to such losses or injuries (including special,
indirect and consequential losses) shall be asserted against the application creator from
any and all losses, damages, rights, claims and actions of any kind resulting from the
"MigrateFromPB" application and acceptance of any output "MigrateFromPB" application
produces, including without limitation, personal injuries, death and property damage.
*END OF DISCLAIMER*

Check Sum (use these to verify the authenticity of the file):

MD5SHA1Zip File--Exe File--
*See buttom of this post for an updated version 1.0.4...*


Default application set to only download less than 2,500 images' properties either from imgur or ImageShack (just the image properties, not the actual image itself), you can increase this limit via a setting in the config, please read the manual for details.

oh, btw...





Btw, the manual only details the steps for CPF post editing, if you on BLF, you need to switch your Text mode to "Simple Post Editor" to copy and update.

and... try not to curse me if the tool doesn't work for you... it's just life... my excuse is... hey, it works on my computer... LOL!

*Update 2017-07-05:*
Check Sum (use these to verify the authenticity of the file):

MD5SHA1ZipFile--ExeFile--
Documentation: -
MigrateFromPB: -

*Update 2017-07-15:*
See post #61 for updated link to download.


----------



## Nichia! (Jul 3, 2017)

Why not U guys use Tapatalk?


----------



## feedramp (Jul 4, 2017)

*Re: Heads-Up if you use Photobucket*



bykfixer said:


> Geeker nightmare come true.
> 
> The pix are still intact. Just blocked from our view. A click and "open in new tab" reveals them at the pb site.



Look fast! You'll be bombarded with ads and dozens of cookies within seconds!


----------



## david57strat (Jul 4, 2017)

I had been using Photobucket for the past five years, strictly for posting pictures, on multiple forums; but now, without paying them 400 bucks a year, that option is no longer available. Unacceptable. Their site had grown incresingly troublesome, with the numerous ads. Everything ran dog slow, and uploading pictures was more than just tedious. 

So, I downloaded all of my Photobucket albums, and uploaded them to Imgur. Then, I deleted all of my content that had been posted to Photobucket (which took quite some time, considering how klunky their site is), and deleted the account, altogether. The account should be officially deleted as of the 6th.

Five years' worth of pictures, posted on numerous forums....gone.

Never again. 

Way to do business, Photobucket.

Sons of bit*h*s.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jul 4, 2017)

Apparently their business model is to price themselves out of the market. Cloud storage is pretty cheap at other companies.

There's considerable backlash over this on social media, where it's being called a ransom demand.


----------



## rookiedaddy (Jul 5, 2017)

Follow up from post #44, a bug-fixed version 1.0.4, now correctly replace ImageShack link, previous version miss the "http://" protocol text. Imgur link not affected.*

Update 2017-07-05:
*Check Sum (use these to verify the authenticity of the file):

MD5SHA1ZipFile--ExeFile--

Documentation: -
MigrateFromPB: -

*Update 2017-07-15*
See post #61 for updated link

Finally finished transferring all images to ImageShack account. Have taken the opportunity to clean up the pool, removed ~20% of old images. Tomorrow will begin the slow process of updating the forum posts...

Btw, just realize that imgur re-compress the uploaded images (they claim they are using lossless compression for images less than 5MB), although they remain the same resolution, but file size is greatly reduced. They also stripped away the EXIF info and somehow convert the dpi from 72 to 96 :shrug: some details are here in this article: https://help.imgur.com/hc/en-us/articles/115000083326

One thing I truly missed from PB is the sub-folder structures... I can't create sub-albums in imgur nor ImageShack.:mecry:


----------



## markr6 (Jul 5, 2017)

gunga said:


> So you can use drop box to host photos? I have a free account. Might need to upgrade or get imgur. My reviews are hosed now due to photo bucket.



I LOVED LOVED LOVED Dropbox when it was free. Now that they charge a fee, they killed the Public share folder I had going for years...so *EVERY photo I posted on this forum is broken* (aside from a few new Flickr posts). Horrible.

It's not just the hosting photos that I like about Dropbox, you can do that anywhere. But the organization. It's basically just a file manager (Windows Explorer) where you can make folders, move/copy/cut/rename files, then share. It's perfect...so perfect I may break my habit of hating monthly fees and actually start paying so I can use my public folder again (I think that's how it works??)

Actually, I guess that option is out too  - - _Effective September 1, 2017, *Dropbox Plus and Business users* will no longer be able to render HTML content, and the Public folder and its sharing functionality will be disabled. Until that date, Dropbox Plus and Business users can continue to use public links to render HTML content._

I also came across *box.com*.Seemslike the same thing, but free. I've just been putting it off since I don't want my files spread out over a million different places.


----------



## subwoofer (Jul 5, 2017)

This is the future. We are all totally reliant on subscription services which can change the terms and conditions any time they want.

I use PB and have since 2005. Despite some bumps, it has done well for me and I went for their Plus 20 service (now not an option) and as I keep image sizes very small I'm still using less than 1% of this. Currently the functionality remains unchanged, but will that be true at my next renewal?

Seriously, how many users are going to pay $400 a year? Good move if you want to go out of business. If I have to, I'll start self hosting, but that is a major pain to change.

What if YouTube started to ask for viewing and posting subscriptions?

EDIT: of course we all seem to expect something for nothing, and I think it is fair to either charge something or show adverts, but make it so that free accounts can't post links and then an entry level subscription of $2 a month to post 'hosted' images with limited storage and increase from there. That would encourage lots more subscriptions instead of defections.


----------



## markr6 (Jul 5, 2017)

Even though bandwidth is huge and storage is pretty cheap these days...are these kind moves to be expected when 50% of people on facebook have to respond via a meme image instead of a simple "HAHA" or posting stuff like this on youtube?


----------



## bykfixer (Jul 5, 2017)

subwoofer said:


> This is the future. We are all totally reliant on subscription services which can change the terms and conditions any time they want.
> 
> I use PB and have since 2005. Despite some bumps, it has done well for me and I went for their Plus 20 service (now not an option) and as I keep image sizes very small I'm still using less than 1% of this. Currently the functionality remains unchanged, but will that be true at my next renewal?
> 
> ...



Yup.
I had never paid photobucket a dime, clicked on any of there ads or even thanked them for the priveledge of storing/sharing pix in their servers w/o compensating them in any way so I have zero right to complain but..... I aint paying them no $40/ mth or $400/ year ransome to get my photos released either. 
Shucks, there may have been a warning in one of their "change of policy" emails stating July 1 yadah, yadah, which I likely deleted without reading. 

I did write them a note stating I'd entertain the idea of entering into one of their plans but not that top tier thing. 

It seems as though many who tossed coins their way over the last few years have largely been unaffected. Some of my friends who rarely post photos from pb were not affected either. 

And yeah this is the future of things to come I agree, including you-tube.


----------



## gunga (Jul 5, 2017)

I'd be willing to pay but not $400.

Heck I pay on CPF!


----------



## markr6 (Jul 6, 2017)

I think my godaddy domain gives me 1GB of free storage. That's around $30 year IIRC. I never tried linking photos from it, though.


----------



## subwoofer (Jul 6, 2017)

I'm hoping they have just misjudged it and think that they are only holding the ebay sellers to ransom. Their survey of if 3rd party hosting was used by 'normal' users probably confused a lot of people.

Fingers crossed for something more sensible coming out of this.


----------



## bykfixer (Jul 6, 2017)

Wait a second...
eBay sellers were linking pix from photobucket? 
No wonder they want $400 a year!! Cannot say I blame them. Good info subwoofer. 

I found it faster and easier to post directly than use pb pix the few items I sold there. But that's another story.

Yeah I'm crossing my finger too SW.


----------



## Essexman (Jul 8, 2017)

subwoofer said:


> I'm hoping they have just misjudged it and think that they are only holding the ebay sellers to ransom. Their survey of if 3rd party hosting was used by 'normal' users probably confused a lot of people.
> 
> Fingers crossed for something more sensible coming out of this.



Amazon sellers too. I read of one who had 300 product photos broken and he was having to fix them all.

i do with wonder if this $400 very high price has been done to shock all, then after all the publicity they will come back with a more sensible cost which most would be happy to pay.


----------



## Got Lumens? (Jul 8, 2017)

Essexman said:


> Amazon sellers too. I read of one who had 300 product photos broken and he was having to fix them all.
> 
> i do with wonder if this $400 very high price has been done to shock all, then after all the publicity they will come back with a more sensible cost which most would be happy to pay.


That would be great if You are among one of those that this is one of those "First" Photobucket incident(s).


----------



## rookiedaddy (Jul 10, 2017)

Has anyone successfully downloaded their account images from imgur? How long does it takes for you to receive the email from imgur? Waited ~48 hours but haven't receive any email... yet...

... and when I try to download again...

first, I clicked on the Download account images button...





then a information message pops up...





when submit, an error was given...





Perhaps it's in the queue... just wanted to know has anyone experienced this?

I had 25x photos when I first tried the download, now I have 5xx photos.


----------



## rookiedaddy (Jul 10, 2017)

ok... it seems the imgur backup/download account image is taking a loooong time (or it's not functioning)... :hairpull: decided to roll my own...







designed to play nice with image host, grabbing images one after another and saving to local designated folder and optionally save as original uploaded filename if available... 
i think I'm done now... gonna delete my account @ photobucket soon... it's been quite a "memorable" journey... :nana:

*Update 2017-07-15*
MigrateFromPB version 1.0.7
https://www.dropbox.com/s/l1dqugi5bgocbal/CheckSum.txt?dl=0 (link is external)

https://www.dropbox.com/s/o4u2qamyfx6q3tz/MigrateFromPB_v1.0.7.zip?dl=0 (link is external)

https://www.dropbox.com/s/hdan7pj82h3aj4e/MigrateFromPB2ImgurImageShack_v1.0.7.pdf?dl=0 (link is external)

Bug fix imgur migration as it will choke when 2 original file name are the same. No issue for ImageShack as I forgot to apply the fix to imgur when I fixed the ImageShack migration back in v1.0.3. 
Added new Backup Images function as I was unsuccessful when trying to backup from imgur.
Reference the checksum.txt to check the authenticity.
documentation updated.


----------



## martinaee (Jul 20, 2017)

Oh snap... it's gone??? I better go check the few reviews I've done on CPF as the images are all probably broken links now.

edit: Seems like it's for hosting very large image-filled accounts they are now charging literally hundreds of dollars. Guess they just want Imgur to completely take over lol. I understand paid hosting... but 400 dollars is ridiculous for even 99 percent of individual users.


----------



## TinderBox (UK) (Jul 22, 2017)

Somebody posted this simple fix on another forum.



> I figured out a workaround for photobucket. Put ~original at the end of the url and it works for me.
> 
> photobucket.jpg~original
> 
> Could be helpful for anyone that wants to fix their broken pics without having to reupload them. I'm sure photobucket is a sinking ship though, so I don't know how long that will last.



John.


----------



## bykfixer (Jul 24, 2017)

TinderBox (UK) said:


> Somebody posted this simple fix on another forum.
> 
> 
> 
> John.



Post of the freakin' century here!!!

It works. Just put it between jpg and img... 

Thank you!!!


----------



## Dr. Mario (Jul 24, 2017)

Finally got swatted by the idiots over at Photobucket. I may consider no longer posting the pictures because imgur may follow the similar path Photobucket is taking right now in the future, so I will just cut my losses. Unless CPF starts hosting image itself (the only way to prevent the images from suddenly disappearing is to actually store the images on the hosting server).


----------



## Anglepoise (Jul 24, 2017)

I dumped PB and have been using postimage.org. Free and has been around for a while. Easy to use. Example below.


----------



## ven (Jul 25, 2017)

Love your lights David , especially the key chain.....super cool designs.


----------



## subwoofer (Jul 25, 2017)

Anglepoise said:


> I dumped PB and have been using postimage.org. Free and has been around for a while. Easy to use. Example below.



And the problem is that using any 'free' service leaves you at the mercy of it being withdrawn, at any time. Fool me once....

Even when you pay you are not safe. I've been a Photobucket subscriber for many years (needing the extra bandwidth), and they are pulling the plug on my subscription at the end of 2018, at which point I'm free to take up the $400 one - thanks.

At least I have some breathing space to start self hosting and migrating higher priority images, but this is now consuming a lot of my time that would otherwise be spent testing and writing.


----------



## TinderBox (UK) (Jul 25, 2017)

I have not used Photobucket for years, I stopped using it when they first started asking for money.

Today i got my first email from them in long time asking if i had forgotten my password.



> Hello John ,
> We've noticed it's been a while since you last accessed your account, so we're dropping you a line in case you've forgotten your password.



John.


----------



## Woods Walker (Jul 25, 2017)

Yea. I been paying photobucket for years as have so many message board photos. Without the ability to host pics on various places there is no reason to use Photobucket. They're slow, often down and the mobile app didn't work to post pics last time I tried. It was horrible. I opened a imgur account but not sure how to post pics from it. I will be migrating my images off photobucket but still wonder if they won't get cold feet as people leave in droves. No one to see their advertising and no paid subs cuz few if any would be willing to pay 400 for what is bad service. Unless the collapse in activity would make the service more reliable. Then maybe a small percentage would stay.


----------



## Woods Walker (Jul 25, 2017)

Ok this image is listed as 640 x 480


----------



## kaichu dento (Jul 25, 2017)

Woods Walker said:


> Ok this image is listed as 640 x 480


That looks better!


----------



## Woods Walker (Jul 25, 2017)

kaichu dento said:


> That looks better!



No. It looks better with bacon.


----------



## kaichu dento (Jul 25, 2017)

Woods Walker said:


> No. It looks better with bacon.


Arrrrrggghhhh!

Okay, I'm on my way to the kitchen...and no need to post a photo of the empty frying pan, we already know. :sigh:


----------



## Woods Walker (Jul 25, 2017)

And so it has started. Deleted my Aeros pillow review (coming soon) pics from PB and put them on imagur. Will copy my gigs of pics from PB to an external HD (have most saved anyways). Will keep my paid subscription on PB for till I can either find a way to migrate and fix the holes or if they decide to kill um (despite me paying them for years). Or maybe PB will decide to stop with their longer term suicide. This way I won't leave the forum administrators with tons of holes in the forum overnight. Also if there should be a photo request I could honor that on a case by case basis if I can't do a mass fix. One pro to also doing Youtube is those videos should remain the forum. That's the best I can do....


----------



## Woods Walker (Jul 25, 2017)

kaichu dento said:


> Arrrrrggghhhh!
> 
> Okay, I'm on my way to the kitchen...and no need to post a photo of the empty frying pan, we already know. :sigh:



Sure. I will cook it more for you.


----------



## TinderBox (UK) (Jul 25, 2017)

I hope Photobucket does not buy Imgur 

John.


----------



## peter yetman (Jul 25, 2017)

TinderBox (UK) said:


> I have not used Photobucket for years, I stopped using it when they first started asking for money.
> 
> Today i got my first email from them in long time asking if i had forgotten my password.
> 
> ...




I think sod and off come to mind.
P


----------



## kaichu dento (Jul 25, 2017)

Woods Walker said:


> Sure. I will cook it more for you.


Great thing about bacon is that it's bacon!


----------



## Woods Walker (Jul 25, 2017)

I got this E-mail from Photobucket.

*Are you worried about your account?*

*Don't be! All of our Plus Members are grandfathered in for 3rd Party Hosting until the end of your current subscription. However, if you want to beat the crowds and upgrade to the Plus 500 now, we'll give you six months on us!*

*Worried about cost? Rest assured, the price will be prorated depending on your subscription!*


Translation. We want you to pay 40 bucks.... don't worry about that cuz we will hold off till your current paid sub is over....not sure when that date is. Also there are no "crowds" to beat or they wouldn't be trying to entice me to stay. This has only reinforced my decision that I should be worried and leaving is a necessity. Probably not the response they hoped for. I don't even trust them to keep their wild price increase stable. What's next? 100 dollars a month just to post pics on message boards?

edit.

Found this in their terms of service.

ANY PAYING MEMBER WHOSE PLUS ACCOUNT WAS IN GOOD STANDING AS OF JUNE 1, 2017, SHALL CONTINUE TO RECEIVE ALL THE PHOTOBUCKET SERVICES THAT WERE AVAILABLE TO HIM/HER ON SUCH DATE, INCLUDING IMAGE LINKING AND 3RD PARTY IMAGE HOSTING, UNTIL DECEMBER 31, 2018 AS LONG THEY MAINTAIN THEIR CURRENT PLUS ACCOUNT SUBSCRIPTION OR A HIGHER LEVEL PLUS ACCOUNT SUBSCRIPTION DURING SUCH PERIOD OF TIME.

Kinda funny them offering me 6 free months when my current sub applies for nearly 6 months.


----------



## subwoofer (Jul 25, 2017)

Woods Walker said:


> I got this E-mail from Photobucket.
> 
> ANY PAYING MEMBER WHOSE PLUS ACCOUNT WAS IN GOOD STANDING AS OF JUNE 1, 2017, SHALL CONTINUE TO RECEIVE ALL THE PHOTOBUCKET SERVICES THAT WERE AVAILABLE TO HIM/HER ON SUCH DATE, INCLUDING IMAGE LINKING AND 3RD PARTY IMAGE HOSTING, UNTIL DECEMBER 31, 2018 AS LONG THEY MAINTAIN THEIR CURRENT PLUS ACCOUNT SUBSCRIPTION OR A HIGHER LEVEL PLUS ACCOUNT SUBSCRIPTION DURING SUCH PERIOD OF TIME.



What this means is "we are giving you until 31/12/2018 to work out what you are going to do"

I've started to self-host and will now not add any further images to my photobucket account. I'll pay my current subscription for the next year until they cut off the 3rd party hosting to keep my older articles fully live for as long as possible. Fixing my entire back catalogue is far too big a job.

Now I have a strategy for the self-hosting including generating bulk sets of links (one of the things I loved about PB) to use on my website and in forum posts.

They have given me the push to now ask, why go back to using an image hosting service? Quite frankly, there is no reason as all I'll get is insecurity.

Part of me wants them to fail completely, but part of me wants them to see reason and restore the huge chunk of the internet they are holding to ransom. Maybe Google can intervene and set up the "Fixing PhotoBucket's mess" project for the good of all internet users.


----------



## kaichu dento (Jul 25, 2017)

subwoofer said:


> Part of me wants them to fail completely, but part of me wants them to see reason and restore the huge chunk of the internet they are holding to ransom. Maybe Google can intervene and set up the "Fixing PhotoBucket's mess" project for the good of all internet users.


Emotion make me feel the exact same way, so good on you for setting that aside and hoping that a better fix that works for all comes along.


----------



## Woods Walker (Jul 25, 2017)

subwoofer said:


> What this means is "we are giving you until 31/12/2018 to work out what you are going to do"
> 
> I've started to self-host and will now not add any further images to my photobucket account. I'll pay my current subscription for the next year until they cut off the 3rd party hosting to keep my older articles fully live for as long as possible. Fixing my entire back catalogue is far too big a job.
> 
> ...



I have a decade worth of trip reports and reviews floating around. Over 42 gigs worth of photos and all on various forums. I can't even pay the ransom as what's to stop them from charging even more later or given events going BK. To stay would simply put me more at risk and deeper in their pocket. I should check into self hosting but got too much on my plate as is so for now will risk another service. Probably let Photobucket hang till the end then the links will fry. At which time they will no longer get money from me. I suspect downloading them will be a project and heard people are having issues getting their pics back. Paying them in the first place was a BIG mistake. Going to try and re do some of the back reviews etc but that would only take away from what i am doing now which is 3 reviews that have been delayed over this. Still will see what can be done and with luck some will be saved.

My advice (as a fellow poster not moderator) for anyone who still has Photobucket and can post photos is not to use them for future postings. Find another option and they're plenty. This way when the hammer comes down CPF will be less harmed aka 6 less months worth of broken links.


----------



## Dr. Mario (Jul 26, 2017)

Decided I will just switch any of useless Photobucket IMG link over to Google Photos image link.

EDITED: Done. I will find and fix what's left.


----------



## Toohotruk (Jul 31, 2017)

I gave up on PB years ago, when they started wanting money as well. I don't link to near as many images as a lot of members on here, but I've used Flickr for several years with little trouble...obviously, nothing guarantees they won't flake out in the future though.

It makes me sick to see all of the old threads on here lose most of their images. :shakehead


----------



## TinderBox (UK) (Jul 31, 2017)

It`s a pain, so many threads and so many missing photo`s is this what 2K bug was supposed to be like.

Well at least all the B-holes at Photobucket have to look at the damage they have created.

John.


----------



## snakebite (Jul 31, 2017)

folks what we are seeing is a how to commit corporate suicide tutorial.
who in their right mind would pay $399/year for the use of that slow,buggy,ad riddled annoyance they have the gall to call a service?
another "service" comes to mind.


----------



## AZPops (Aug 9, 2017)

Woods Walker said:


> No. It looks better with bacon.




No, that's a heart attack! j/k ... lol

Pops


----------



## Empath (Aug 31, 2017)

Posts suggesting or advocating vandalism retribution have been removed.

CPF will not be a part of spearheading vindictive behavior toward other sites. Further efforts to do so will close this thread.


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 1, 2017)

Imgur not playing nice for me lately. Tinypics to the rescue. Post Image dot org is a nice backup. 

Hadn't said much about the 'original' PB fix because I figured if a sudden influx of people fixing the link takes place they may change things again.... so yeah it works but mums the word please. 

One called 'direct upload' shows promise, but when I went to their cpu site I got bombarded with ads and one telling me I have been 'plagued with a virus, click here to fix it'. Fail.
The mobile app gave me errors so an email to the developer went out. We'll see. Hopefully this thread won't get closed before I can make the official "deal, or no deal" post. It could be that Direct Upload is one to avoid at all costs, but right now the jury is out.


----------



## martinaee (Sep 14, 2017)

So... what's a good alternative to the free option PB provided for a lot of people, even if those free accounts had limited size restrictions? Is Imgur a viable option?


----------



## troutpool (Sep 14, 2017)

Yes, Imgur and TinyPic are good alternatives, and there are others besides.


----------



## Got Lumens? (Sep 14, 2017)

martinaee said:


> So... what's a good alternative to the free option PB provided for a lot of people, even if those free accounts had limited size restrictions? Is Imgur a viable option?


I've donated to Wikipedia before. They have some good info, like the list You are asking about. They break it down and list free, trials, and subscription services, and then also do a comparison on each other. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_image-sharing_websites


----------



## ssanasisredna (Sep 15, 2017)

While I think $400/yr. is highway robbery AND I think it is the lowest of ethics to hold previously uploaded information essentially hostage (as opposed to charging for new material), I also look at it from the standpoint of an independent business and can contrast that to CPF.

While CPF is at some level a hobby site, it is also a commercial site AND is supported by advertising.

Now, CPF does not host images directly. Why is that? Could that be because compared to txt, images are high bandwidth and hence the hosting costs are considerably higher? Wouldn't the simple solution be for CPF to host the images directly?

By forcing the use of an external photo hosting site, CPF is making advertising money, while shifting the cost to a third party who does not participate in that revenue stream. That hardly seems fair to the third party does it? Hence, because these third parties do not get to participate in the revenue stream, they have to start charging.

Obviously the revenue model that PhotoBucket is using is "onerous", but I get why they have to have one.


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 15, 2017)

This oughta be good....


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Sep 15, 2017)

ssanasisredna said:


> ...By forcing the use of an external photo hosting site, CPF is making advertising money, while shifting the cost to a third party who does not participate in that revenue stream...


What is your perspective on CPF Supporter Badges? 
{Hoping it won't be another (Alice in Wonderland) Red Queen response}


----------



## ssanasisredna (Sep 15, 2017)

KITROBASKIN said:


> What is your perspective on CPF Supporter Badges?
> {Hoping it won't be another (Alice in Wonderland) Red Queen response}



What aspect about them?


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 15, 2017)

Had to look up "red queen response"...(since to this day I've never read AiWL or seen the movie.)


Interesting response kitro...

Will the photo bucket end up like the brontasaurus or the alligator? 
(One made it to 2017, the other did not)


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Sep 15, 2017)

Is CPF "forcing the use of external photo hosting site(s)"?


ssanasisredna said:


> What aspect about them?



I did not get the "nice hat" comment until this morning! You were talking about Greta's picture.


----------



## ssanasisredna (Sep 15, 2017)

I don't have the first clue what you are talking about, OR, what your comment could possibly mean w.r.t. this thread? 




KITROBASKIN said:


> I did not get the "nice hat" comment until this morning! You were talking about Greta's picture.




If you do not have a paid subscription yes, but they get money from advertising whether a user pays or not. I am not knocking trying to keep costs down, any smart business person is going to do it, however, when viewed from the side of the photo sharing site, they are providing a service but not participating in the revenue stream. That is not going to work long term .... so expect them to charge and/or add advertising overlays on the photos.



KITROBASKIN said:


> Is CPF "forcing the use of external photo hosting site(s)"?


----------



## markr6 (Sep 15, 2017)

CPF not providing hosting is fine by me. Many forums offer this and usually ask that the photos pertain to the topic at hand. But every time, for instance a knife forum, you start browsing the galleries only to find photos of a babies 1st birthday party, a seagull on the beach, the new deck someone just built, their car, etc.


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 15, 2017)

Some members photos have had no issues from photobuckets crack down. Seems they are the ones who send a few bucks pb's way via subscriptions.

The hat reference was mwah. I had just watched a Tom Petty video (the tune 'don't come around here no more') and he was wearing a similar hat. 

Thinking back he was referencing Alice in Wonderland in that video. lol


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 15, 2017)

markr6 said:


> CPF not providing hosting is fine by me. Many forums offer this and usually ask that the photos pertain to the topic at hand. But every time, for instance a knife forum, you start browsing the galleries only to find photos of a babies 1st birthday party, a seagull on the beach, the new deck someone just built, their car, etc.



Funny... you're right... wedding photos too.... 
I gotta admit being guilty myself..


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Sep 15, 2017)

ssanasisredna said:


> ...they get money from advertising whether a user pays or not.



Are you Assuming that the advertising on CPF generates plenty enough to pay for the use of unlimited posting of pictures by members? I think not, but that information is held by the owner who has no obligation to disclose. Maybe CPF should start charging a monthly fee for CPF user names that insult another member. Couldn't hurt, right?


----------



## ssanasisredna (Sep 15, 2017)

I am stating, obviously, that someone has to pay for it. I am also stating that the entity that does not participate in the revenue stream of the usage of the photos needs to have a revenue stream, hence subscriptions for image hosting.



KITROBASKIN said:


> Are you Assuming that the advertising on CPF generates plenty enough to pay for the use of unlimited posting of pictures by members?



Maybe we should have a subscription for people who try to bait other users?


----------



## archimedes (Sep 15, 2017)

Let's not let things get personal please


----------



## Toohotruk (Sep 15, 2017)

Got Lumens? said:


> I've donated to Wikipedia before. They have some good info, like the list You are asking about. They break it down and list free, trials, and subscription services, and then also do a comparison on each other.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_image-sharing_websites


 I didn't know there were so many photo hosting sites...thanks for the link.


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 15, 2017)

Toohotruk said:


> I didn't know there were so many photo hosting sites...thanks for the link.



Agreed!! 

Going back and fixing broken links as I find them has me really cutting back on posting photos, regardless of who hosts them. 

I frequented a site not long after Y2k and the owner used to ask participants to please limit the size of their photos. He paid the bills himself. Well at one point he started selling t-shirts to help absorb the cost. I bought at least one of each style and still wear them on occasion (except the one of a kind with a Johnny Cash mug shot on the front and his logo on the back of a baseball sleeved version he traded me for one of my skateboard decks I made back then)..
The large photo posters complained his t-shirts were not to their liking or over priced and continued violating his requests to down size photos. I was using a 0.9mp camera so the only complaint he had about mine was how blurry they were.lol. Yup, my binocular cam did thumb nail size photos so looking at them on a computer screen left a lot to be desired. Eventually I got an email from the guy saying fare-the-well but the site was no more.

Anyway, when I arrived here it wasn't long before I was a supporter. If only there were CPF t-shirts, hats and stickers available. 

Looking at that WikiLink it appears that 50,000,000 people use photo bucket. That's a lot of electricity just to run the servers. I said before, I'd kick a few bucks their way, but not $40/ month or $400/ year... not to post pix in how to threads. If my store used PB then yeah, I can see it. Trouble is lots of eBay and Amazon sellers are using the clouds to host photos, but not helping out the cloud owners defray costs. Not only eBay and Amazon sellers do it, but I do not want to imply CPF is part of the problem. 

Nope, it's the store owners, regardless of which entity that ended up forcing PB to pull the gestapo move imo. Now if say... brand X flashlight company is using PB to drum up business here, then they should help defray costs to the host company. 

Too many folks these days don't understand a 2 word sentence... free enterprise. There's no free, nor enterprise if one doesn't cooperate with the other. Too many people think 'free' means no cost is involved. 

But this thread was started by yours truely to discuss what to do about moving forward after photo bucket put the block on so many photos. Lots of ideas have been discussed, and solutions to the problem have been mentioned. Hopefully that is the direction this thread will remain in... solutions to the issue of all those broken links.


----------



## HarryN (Sep 15, 2017)

Some internet forums actually host the photos themselves rather than forcing this load onto other company's servers. I am not saying that CPF should do this, but I can also see how there are costs associated with hosting tons of photos, and other sites getting the viewer traffic.

It honestly is not that expensive for an individual to have a real web site, domain name, and host your own photos either, or do it as a family. Certainly less than $400 a year.


----------



## Got Lumens? (Sep 15, 2017)

ssanasisredna said:


> While I think $400/yr. is highway robbery AND I think it is the lowest of ethics to hold previously uploaded information essentially hostage (as opposed to charging for new material), I also look at it from the standpoint of an independent business and can contrast that to CPF.
> 
> While CPF is at some level a hobby site, it is also a commercial site AND is supported by advertising.
> 
> ...


CPF is not a hosting site. I agree CPF could add an album feature for members for ~$3/month. The problem is those images would then be available to be hotlinked elsewhere and that would allow Non-CPF traffic onto the CPF server causing service delays and interruptions.

CPF is not making any money from not hosting files, they are saving money. Some third party hosts Are getting a fair shake when you open a posted photo in a new window and it takes you to that photo's host site that has it's own advertisers. The advertising directly within the CPF forum and everyone's posted images are two separate things. CPF has not shifted any costs of displaying posted images to any third parties, it is up to the CPF member to *provide* a host for their posted images. Any fees associated with providing the hosting necessary to post content is solely the responsibility of the poster of the content. 

My research theorizes Photobucket's decisions have had very little to do with CPF posts or it's advertisers and are more specifically to do with their own Photobucket users' and how they used their services.

I agree with You they are charging way too much, IMO the're doing the wrong thing, and deliberately causing cyber sabotage across the internet. There actions were abrupt, without adequate notice, and there were many other solutions that were never explored or discussed. Yes You are right, they needed to do something, just not what they did, or how they did it. I support your business argument. 

They used to be a "host"ing company. That's what they used to do, serve up photos when they called for across the internet. They have evolved into more of a service company. They seem not as focused in just storing/hosting photos any longer, they want people to store and then order product and services from said photos. File hosting and serving appears to be being downsized(eliminated) in their business plan, and offering You to buy your photos on anything and everything is the direction they have chosen to steer the bus. 

My best guesses at some reasons: 

Most everyone that used the free hosting service were never a paying customer of one of their other plans or services.
Only the uploader of the files viewed the advertising that supported it, at the time of the upload. Viewed one time, and only one advertiser.
Perhaps hosting requires the most server and customer support time, and was not generating any leads or orders for the new services.

Sadly I believe They chose the dollars of the few over the pennies of the millions in regards to the attrition of "_the hosting side_" of their business. It feels like a type of social injustice, the methods in which they employed, which likely will resonate in many people's memories for years to come.




Toohotruk said:


> I didn't know there were so many photo hosting sites...thanks for the link.


:thumbsup: That was my point. Oh, and they change and update all the time.


----------



## ssanasisredna (Sep 15, 2017)

Got Lumens? said:


> CPF has not shifted any costs of displaying posted images to any third parties, it is up to the CPF member to *provide* a host for their posted images. Any fees associated with providing the hosting necessary to post content is solely the responsibility of the poster of the content.



If CPF was purely a hobby site, that would be a valid argument. However, CPF is a commercial site. It is targeted at hobbyists, but it is supported by advertising. Your argument is essentially that the only value of this site is to the users, however, that is not the case. The advertisers (and owners of the site) get a financial benefit from people using this site .... just like Facebook does from their users and Google does from their users. The value of this site for users is enhanced with images, but increased traffic due to images provides more value to advertisers and hence the owners. There is nothing wrong or immoral about that, and I am not saying CPF is some how a cash cow, but nothing comes for free. CPF has made a choice, which I think all the members like, of not having any non-related advertising (which would help pay for things). The worth based on web-traffic is probably around $100K, but with the market for flashlights flattening as LED matures, that may be tough to maintain.

Unless you are using someone big like a Facebook or Google, you can probably expect this or something similar will keep happening with hosting sites. Fortunately CPF traffic is pretty unique, so odds are an image is not going to be hot-linked and get a million views.

You can host images on public, social media sites and link. Here is a random image from twitter hot-linked. The title of the post was "Flashlight Fridays". It seemed appropriate.

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DJzVmw1X0AAiC9t.jpg



https://t.co/cduyMmP9Zo


----------



## peter yetman (Sep 16, 2017)

There is a facility to upload files from your computer to a CPF post.
Unfortunately it shows like this...
View attachment 6268


There must be something in the CPF software to allow this to show inline.
If this were done wouldn't the problem be solved?
After all, we upload our avatars and that works.

P


----------



## ven (Sep 16, 2017)

Imgur test..............guess it works! Not anywhere near as user friendly as photobucket for me though. Guess i will get use to it over time. Got the app, just need to spend some time with it.


----------



## Got Lumens? (Sep 16, 2017)

Got Lumens? said:


> CPF has not shifted any costs of displaying posted images to any third parties, it is up to the CPF member to* provide *a host for their posted images. Any fees associated with providing the hosting necessary to post content is solely the responsibility of the poster of the content.


This has been true for many years. Each person 'owns' his or her posted content and the responsibilities of storing any attachments it contains. This statement would remain valid even if CPF were the one doing the hosting of the attachments.




ssanasisredna said:


> Your argument is essentially that the only value of this site is to the users, however, that is not the case.


There is no argument.


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 16, 2017)

peter yetman said:


> There is a facility to upload files from your computer to a CPF post.
> 
> There must be something in the CPF software to allow this to show inline.
> If this were done wouldn't the problem be solved?
> ...



Supporters can direct host up to 1mb of photos if I'm not mistaken...



You're right Pete, it shows up as a link. But for some reason yours didn't work when I clicked on it (and when I edited this post the link address changed on my pic froma "attachment" like yours to an "img" you now see. Weird.
Anyway, it doesn't take very long for 237 kb photos to reach that 1 mb point, so we use hosts.


----------



## peter yetman (Sep 16, 2017)

OK then, back to the drawing board. Or in my case the fermenting tank.
P


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 16, 2017)

peter yetman said:


> OK then, back to the drawing board. Or in my case the fermenting tank.
> P



:buddies:

At first mine didn't work Pete, so I changed to a different photo and the address changed too... it was "attachment 2670", then when I changed photos it became "attachment 2671", but when I changed some words the actual file name popped up instead.

But note our avatars are like 60x60 pixels or something really small. I'm sure Archi knows the size of the sig photo as he had to reduce his Archimedes graph down to the "allowable" size in order to add it to his sig line.

Btw, when is Ven going to stop violating the Archimedes graph... with that guy it's more lumens per cpf post. lol


----------



## archimedes (Sep 16, 2017)

bykfixer said:


> .... But note our avatars are like 60x60 pixels or something really small. I'm sure Archi knows the size of the sig photo as he had to reduce his Archimedes graph down to the "allowable" size in order to add it to his sig line.
> 
> Btw, when is Ven going to stop violating the Archimedes graph... with that guy it's more lumens per cpf post. lol



Yep  ...

_Pictures in siglines... There is a limit of one image for siglines. Sigline images cannot exceed 500 pixels wide, 100 pixels high and 20k. This will ensure that the forums load quickly for all users.
_


----------



## Got Lumens? (Sep 16, 2017)

bykfixer said:


> Btw, when is Ven going to stop violating the Archimedes graph... with that guy it's more lumens per cpf post. lol


May I gather these comments together in the sum of more candela per cpf thread? 
I need a new sig line . . . :wave:


----------



## ven (Sep 16, 2017)

:laughing: , good one guys. 
A man has to have a lumen or two at hand
Imgur again


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 16, 2017)

Imgur quit playing nice with my new mobile device. They say they'll fix the bug (after somehow getting a bug report from me that I did not send)... but when all of my photos there disappeared.... 'so long Imgur' too. 

Good site, just not for me. I was minus 17 points anyway. It seems the group think there don't dig on flashlight pix... or at least my flashlights...


----------



## ven (Sep 16, 2017)

Best not get too comfy with imgur myself then I simply want user friendly, phone app for quick n easy and dont mind paying up to $5 a month...............HELP ME :laughing:


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 17, 2017)

Imgur is fine Ven. It just didn't suit me. Photobucket was the best, and dare I say it.... still is in terms of how they are set up. I did not close my account with them and may even subscribe like you guys did. I'm just kinda waiting to see if they back off the $400 thing in 2018... at least for the monthly subscriber. And I also know that if worse came to worse where I can find about 30k of my photos.


----------



## ven (Sep 17, 2017)

Agree, been using bucket for years and super friendly for me. Very annoyed about the $400 and have let them know several times via email and online surveys. Pointless no doubt, but boy did it feel good venting.

No way will i be paying anymore than $5 a month, as a subscriber for a few years now and before their date for the change. I can still post pics till the end of next year. I hope its sorted by then! If not i will fully switch, they are not giving me a choice and i will be damned if i am being held to ransom.............no way! Being honest, if it was $100 or $400 my feelings would be the same. Right now it costs $3 a month and have plenty of gb left of the 31.1 in the package.(well i am 70% full anyway which is 22gb used of the 31.1gb). 

I may even go above my $5 limit(not with bucket), if all works well and no adverts. Heck even as a member i am struggling to even log into bucket with all the pop up adds. I am getting wound up just thinking about it! *beeps"


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 17, 2017)

The ads didn't bother me until they blocked my screen.

Shopify keeps trying to get me to subscribe to their pop up ad service for my store. I emailed them to say I'll close the joint before I'll pay for ads that block peoples screens.

Yeah, I emailed photo bucket too.. and yeah it felt good to vent. All-the-while knowing I had never payed them anything nor supported any of their advertisers. After simmering down it became clear (at least to me) that I had no right to complain. So after a couple of days I wrote them another one that pled the case of so many whose work was ruined in so many how to threads across the spectrum and stated what I would consider a reasonable amount of a yearly fee (very similar to the numbers you cite Ven) but that there was no way the $400 amount was fair to those who are simply trying to help out others on the internet who seek information. 

Not being a techie guy I don't know how it could happen but I asked them if they could consider creating a way to flag photos being hosted at places like eBay or Amazon so that those of us who share for the fun and not the money would not be caught up in the large snare net like turtles in a tuna net. 

Unsurprisingly I've not received a response.


----------



## ven (Sep 17, 2017)

That's a good point with eBay and amazon where people are actually selling items in shops etc. Basically I pay monthly to help others, but my funds are not infinite. I only opened the PB account to post pics/write ups on 4x4 forums years back. Soon my 2gb alowance got dwindled and decided to upgrade to the 20gb(get bonus on top to make the 31gb) . Then with CPF I kind of went crazy with posting pics! I like pics 

So a little uncertain for me right now, but life does go on after the bucket. Just not as convenient so far for me....


----------



## Got Lumens? (Sep 17, 2017)

bykfixer said:


> Imgur is fine Ven. It just didn't suit me. Photobucket was the best, and dare I say it.... still is in terms of how they are set up.


I used to agree with this statement. I even still have a paid plus PB account, hence given a year to switch. I'm mirroring all my PB directories on a removable HD. One thing that they don't tell you is that thier download an album tool they offer You will only download certain photos, it will not download *.gif or any videos you have uploaded. I have resorted to opening each photo individually, it's actually faster downloading them that way than waiting for the tool :thinking:

I'm trying dropbox. More than what most need $99/yr. There is no frontend to navigate like photobucket GUI, there is no advertising(_in a paid or shared corporate account_), just structure, move, file, share, and link. They offer a free service to try as well. Paid gives you password protected and expiry links. This service synchronizes photos between devices, but does only file storing/serving/hosting/& sharing, no editing.


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 17, 2017)

You make a great point GL. 

Drop Box is great. I use it some, but not a lot. Stuff I wanted to 'vault' but allow a few associates to have access to from their spot on planet earth.
A few design ideas we were sharing and assisting each other with. Kind of like a private portal and without the proprietary vpn in the way.

Or you can open it up in a link and let the world download your this or that... like pdf repair manuals and such.


----------



## peter yetman (Oct 5, 2017)

Here's a fix to see previously blocked Photobucket images...
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...stems-EDC-19&p=5138051&viewfull=1#post5138051
P


----------



## Toohotruk (Oct 7, 2017)

NICE!!! Seems to work great...thanks!


----------



## Nitroz (Oct 7, 2017)

This is why I stopped using imageshack and now just use google and my phone for photos.

I wonder how long it will be before Photobucket catches on and fixes the work around?


----------



## Dave D (Oct 10, 2017)

*PhotoBucket Fix!!!*

easy links
-------------------------
Chrome: https://chrome.google.com/webstore/d...giikdkpmcpkaon
Firefox: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/fir...obucket-fixer/

Hey guys,

I wrote a Google Chrome browser extension that, once installed, will make all broken Photobucket images on any webpage visible again. To install it, if you're using Google Chrome, just go to this link, click Add to Chrome, and you're good to go! From then on, any page you visit with broken Photobucket images will show up as they did before Photobucket nuked them. You don't click on anything, or do anything else, to get the pictures to be fixed. It happens automatically. They will not be fixed for anyone else -- they will just show up as fixed for people using the browser extension.

In case anyone wants to look at the code behind the extension, you can look at it here: https://github.com/TheAtomicGoose/pbfix

Thanks for reading, and I hope this helps!

Jesse
.

Have just found this on ADRiders. I know a lot of bods were having trouble viewing photos on Photobucket, hope this helps. Works for me on Chrome.


----------



## gunga (Oct 10, 2017)

*PhotoBucket Fix!!!*

Wow. Great job!


----------



## peter yetman (Oct 11, 2017)

*Re: PhotoBucket Fix!!!*

Thanks Dave, I always knew you were a genius.
The Addon that I linked to earlier has already stopped working.
P


----------



## emu124 (Oct 11, 2017)

*Re: PhotoBucket Fix!!!*



gunga said:


> Wow. Great job!



*+1*

:twothumbs Thanks Dave!


----------



## jon_slider (Oct 11, 2017)

*Re: PhotoBucket Fix!!!*



Dave D said:


> Works for me on Chrome.



Works for me in Firefox Mac, Thanks!
pic is a link to The Story of Shorty and Longman by Hogokansatsukan



Chrome goes bananas over CPF.. dont know how to fix that.. yet


----------



## Got Lumens? (Oct 11, 2017)

*Re: PhotoBucket Fix!!!*

I could only get the Second Season to Play THE INCREDIBLE TORCH!...Helping Everyone Around Danger!
\
\
not working in chrome anylonger


----------



## jon_slider (Oct 11, 2017)

*Re: PhotoBucket Fix!!!*



Got Lumens? said:


> I can only get the Second Season to Play THE INCREDIBLE TORCH!...Helping Everyone Around Danger!


same here, works in Chrome, and also Firefox for me
weird, only the first season has the RedAlert!

thanks for that link
I love Hogos stories!


----------



## Got Lumens? (Oct 12, 2017)

*Re: PhotoBucket Fix!!!*



jon_slider said:


> same here, works in Chrome, and also Firefox for me
> weird, only the first season has the RedAlert!
> 
> thanks for that link, its now linked to this picture too
> ...


Me Too!
I believe it has to do with some pictures/links that appear in peoples signatures, avatars, or within their replies in the thread. I have had this happen before on another forum, and it usually is caused by some rogue third party site, not CPF directly.


----------



## Empath (Oct 14, 2017)

A few posts have disappeared that could all be summed up as lacking family friendliness and bordering on vulgarity.


----------



## bykfixer (Oct 14, 2017)

Thanks for the browser extension DaveD.

Wouldn't work on my android phone but will certainly use it on a regular computer. Good stuff.


----------



## kaichu dento (Oct 15, 2017)

Empath said:


> A few posts have disappeared that could all be summed up as lacking family friendliness and bordering on vulgarity.


Once upon a time there was a generally accepted standard; glad to see it still exists in some forums.


----------



## HarryN (Nov 20, 2017)

It isn't that expensive to own a domain and web site. I own a couple, although frankly have a college student help me with the details.

You can post any photos you like on them and link them to your forum posts. There are a plenty of web hosting services out there and it is a pretty competitive market.


----------



## bykfixer (Feb 14, 2018)

Welp,
For those who did the "~original" fix.... Photobucket has shut that down now. 

Dratz.

You can now see the pix by clicking on it though.

Edit: 
The ~original fixes are back up. And clicking on those not fixed is now an ad free experience.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Apr 11, 2018)

I was at the tail end of a paid PB account that expires in 2 days. Be interesting to see what happens to all my posts.


----------



## bykfixer (Apr 12, 2018)

^^ Your pix were still up this morning but....

PostImage pix that I've posted since the PB heist took place are not showing. Access to my account in a link I was using was also blocked. 
Glitch or permanent? Time will tell but dawg gonnit!!!

Edit: postimage is now a "dot cc" so the "dot org" thing in the link is the hicup. So a swap to cc fixes the link.

Edit 2: the folks at postimage stated the fine folks at dot org shut down that tag without notice. 






Posted from postimage dot cc


----------



## Got Lumens? (Apr 13, 2018)

LuxLuthor said:


> I was at the tail end of a paid PB account that expires in 2 days. Be interesting to see what happens to all my posts.


I'll have to check mine .
I have been fortunate enough to download my complete account in thier folders. What a pain! The tool they offer does not work on Gif or MP4 files, ughh. As far as your posts, I have noticed that my original posts from before the first PB upgrade still show. I had a paid account from the beginning. I have had to abandon any hopes of renewing my account. I was grandfathered in my subscription plan. Shortly before it expired I wrote CS a note asking what would happen to all my hosted content, no response. Then the account lapsed. I decided that I would renew to keep my grandfathered plan. Well, Low and behold the website to take payment did not work! I wrote back and forth several times. Well in conclusion, the account was never re-newed due to PB negligence. When they finally got it fixed, my link would not function to renew my account. CS had the B$lls to say that my plan never should have been offered to me, and that it why my renewal would not work. Aghh Yes, then they spam You to renew for a plan that costs 5X what I was entitled to. Sorry PB, even $100 bucks down from $400 bucks is not worth the spam served and thier change of instead of displaying the full-size photo in a new window/tab, it now brings You to the PB site to deal with PB Ads from a members paid accounts hosted photos. PB has made their photo hosting unusable. Ironic, as they originally started as a hosting company. It makes You feel bad for anyone who is forced to comply with PB's business structure due to the amount of lost time and exposure of recreating/amending previously hosted content on PB.

I Long for the Old Days when this stuff was simple, Pay, host, post. I don't foresee it happening, but IMO the best thing would be for someone to buy out PB and bring back the simple plans of the past.


----------



## bykfixer (Apr 26, 2018)

Not used by all that many but those who do use post image may have noted their photos are gone. Uh oh.

Ahhh, no fear. See somebody at the domain police shut off their dot org status. Post Image is now a CC. 

Here's how to fix your pix....




Do this and VIOLA!!!
Yeah it's a drag but hey... at least they aren't holding your photos for ransome. Was it Russian hackers? Martians? Bush's fault? Who knows, who cares.... it's an easy fix.


----------



## archimedes (May 20, 2018)

Public service announcement ...

https://support.photobucket.com/hc/en-us/articles/360004314254


----------



## nbp (May 20, 2018)

Wow, that’s cool, $20 a yr seems very reasonable for 3rd party hosting. If many people go for it, that will mean thousands of images restored to CPF if I’m understanding correctly.


----------



## bykfixer (May 20, 2018)

Just checked the Abtomat cop light thread. Pix are working. Yay!! 

I'd give 'em $20/year. Maybe too little too late for some though. (Edit: paid, now we'll see; end edit)

Ha, I'd already fixed everyone I could find here and my favorite car forum. Hundreds. But it's nice to know that some I missed are showing again.

It's nice to know PB is willing to cut the price for us forum users.

Testing... 1, 2, 3...



Woohoo!! It's working again.


----------



## ven (May 20, 2018)

Great news , i will happily pay $2 a month and will try again to sort(was not successful earlier due to it keep asking for my email and password). Not sure on the new management, seems a bit cheesy tbh(that old chest nut as they say). But holding a grudge is not me, will trust again and see how it turns out. I had a feeling someone would come round or wake up eventually. Totally crazy idea from the start!


----------



## ven (May 20, 2018)

Nope still wont have it from laptop(previous tries was on iphone). So maybe its a USA thing at 1st, maybe roll out world wide later........................just guessing . Site is still glitchy as anything so far.


----------



## bykfixer (May 20, 2018)

I had to download the app to get mine working proper. Full site on a phone was wacky and the mobile view from a google link was worse. 

It worked like before with the android app.

If you sign out you have to email/password, but the app lets me stay logged in if I choose to. I started fresh with a new password.

I log out and force stop it 'cause thatz a data slurpin'sob if you don't. More than the fakebook. 

I won't use it like I used to, but it was nice to see the photos working on forums again.


----------



## ven (May 20, 2018)

When i eventually managed to get it working(through microsoft edge), my original 20gb was reduced to 10gb...................I deleted a few old albums but made no real difference on the gb's. Getting close to giving up for good, just stick with imgur, even though i dont like it as much. So its cancelled again, with the reason why sent to PB.


----------



## etc (May 20, 2018)

I use imgur

The desktop is OK but the mobile app is awful, just really aggravating to the Nth degree, I never use it.


----------



## kaichu dento (May 23, 2018)

nbp said:


> Wow, that’s cool, $20 a yr seems very reasonable for 3rd party hosting. If many people go for it, that will mean thousands of images restored to CPF if I’m understanding correctly.


So the free subscription, which I was able to view just now in my account, is for personal usage only, but to post pics for ads again will require a 3rd party hosting account upgrade? I think I'll send them $20! :thumbsup:


----------



## chillinn (Sep 13, 2020)

*Re: Post your Olight S1 Photos.*

Hope this is not too far off topic. Mods, please do what you do.*

26 June 2017, the day Photobucket sucked and never stopped sucking. It absolutely destroyed 
this thread, , and many others, and I don't know what I missed.

Best free image hosting sites

 Wix
 Google Photos
 Imgur
 Flickr
 500px
 ImgBox
 Dropbox
 Free Image Sharing
 PostImage
 Imagebam
 Imgbb
 Imagetitan
 Pixabay

List above may be outdated. Let me know what sucks, I'll update and remove from list.

I use Imgur because it doesn't require registration, though I registered anyway... and it was once far better than it is now: devs implemented javascript or maybe HTML5 to make it far trickier to get the image link, and to get the image to host in high resolution. I still haven't figured out how to consistenty get an image to host in high resolution, but I have seen other CPF members host from Imgur in high resolution, so I know it is possible.

Edit: * thank you archimedes, that was quick work.


----------



## archimedes (Sep 13, 2020)

The discussion of image hosting site changes has been extensively rehashed here, thus @chillin your post above was relocated (before you edited and mostly removed its content)


----------



## chillinn (Sep 13, 2020)

And I am grateful. If I knew what you knew, it wouldn't have happened. But I suspect we could just barely squeeze what I don't know that you do into the Grand Canyon.


----------



## Got Lumens? (Sep 13, 2020)

*Re: Post your Olight S1 Photos.*



chillinn said:


> Hope this is not too far off topic. Mods, please do what you do.*
> 
> 26 June 2017, the day Photobucket sucked and never stopped sucking. It absolutely destroyed
> this thread, , and many others, and I don't know what I missed.
> ...


Just as an FYI, CPF restricts/resizes visible images to 800X800. HD links not effected.


----------

